# HDPE #2 Plastics.



## firejohn03 (Nov 10, 2013)

I was given four 15 gallon, HDPE#2 plastic barrels and I am considering using them in my wine making. After a little research, these plastics withstand leaching. I would consider using these as primary fermenters or short term aging, like SP or DB. I don't think I would bulk age or anything. Any ideas or opinions? Oh and these were food grade to start with...


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2013)

HDPE (high density polyethylene) food grade, is what most of us use for fermenters so I would say they are fine. When you say "short term aging," do you have a means to seal the buckets?


----------



## firejohn03 (Nov 10, 2013)

Rocky said:


> HDPE (high density polyethylene) food grade, is what most of us use for fermenters so I would say they are fine. When you say "short term aging," do you have a means to seal the buckets?



They are barrels. They have three inch threaded caps, as well as one inch plugs. They can be sealed with an air lock or closed off completely. Cleaning is going to be the biggest issue I think.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 10, 2013)

i would take one and cut the top off, and use it for big bulky fruit etc.
and cover with a cheese cloth, as a fermenter...


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2013)

Got it, John. I used 55 gallon barrels for fermenters that were used to ship lime juice from South American. As James suggests, I cut the top off with a saber saw and added stainless steel spigots at the bottom. The worked great as fermenters. Not sure how they would work as bulk agers.


----------



## WI_Wino (Nov 10, 2013)

I think they would make fine aging vessels provided you had enough wine to fill them close to the top. I have seen a number of wineries use large plastic tanks for aging.

Also probably easier to clean when used to age wine vs ferment in them. Less lees and junk to clean up.


----------

